# then / so



## Lenix

Bem, vou colocar algumas dúvidas minhas, acho que essas são as que eu mais necessito, não quis colocar em tópico separada porque ia ficar cheio de tópicos nada haver.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Qual a diferença de then e so?, porque eles não tem o mesmo significado, será que é porque "so" usa-se em pergunta, e "then" em respostas?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------



Bem, só isso, agora começar a ajudar o fórum, só postar dúvidas é ruim, hehe.


----------



## Outsider

Lenix said:


> Qual a diferença de then e so?, porque eles não tem o mesmo significado, será que é porque "so" usa-se em pergunta, e "then" em respostas?


Não, qualquer uma dessas palavras se pode usar em perguntas ou respostas. 
É certo que ambas se traduzem geralmente por "então", mas "then" também se pode referir a um momento no tempo ("então, nesse momento"), ao contrário de "so". Por outro lado, "so" pode querer dizer "tão/tanto", o que não acontece com "then".
Mas acho que não sou a pessoa indicada para explicar isto. Já tentou fazer uma busca no fórum de Inglês e nos de Espanhol por tópicos com essas palavras no título, a ver o que encontra?


----------



## jazyk

So exprime conseqüência: I didn't have money, so I went to the bank.
Then exprime posterioridade: I went to the bank, then I went to the drugstore.


----------



## Lenix

Obrigado OutSider e jazyk, tiraram minha dúvida, obrigado.


----------



## saintseiya000

Then:

É usado quando se mostra algo ou conseqüência: I wanted to buy it, then I went to the mall.

So:
Usado para mostrar algo que acontece como se fosse uma ação voluntária:
I didn't even know how to get back home, so I asked for informations.

Ambos (Then/So) em português podem ser traduzidos como ''então''.
Mas SO é traduzido também como ''quão, tão, muito''
Exemplo:
"It is so big!" , "You are so mean" , "So neither do I" , entre outros.
No caso de THEN:
"Then I went to the cinema and I watched a movie."
"Then I wanted you to go with me but you couldn't join me."


----------



## anjinho

_ Mas SO é traduzido também como ''quão, tão, muito''_

O que significa "_quão_"? O dic. Collins não_ tem._


----------



## saintseiya000

Quão é um termo usado, mas não com freqüência.
É o mesmo de ''quanto''
Por exemplo:
"Você sabe o quão (quanto) perigoso é isso!"


----------



## Outsider

"Quão" é um advérbio caído em desuso, equivalente ao espanhol _cuan_ e ao inglês _how_. Em português moderno, diz-se normalmente "Você sabe como isso é perigoso?"


----------



## saintseiya000

Sim, eu sei, Outsider.
Concordo contigo nisto da frase.
Mas ''quão'', apesar de ser 'caído em desuso', ainda é usado em tempos atuais.
Em inglês isto seria "YOu know how dangerous it is"


----------



## Outsider

"Do you know how dangerous it/that is?"

Bem, eu devia ter dito que está caído em desuso _na linguagem falada_. Ainda aparece na escrita. E pode ser que no Brasil se use mais; não faço ideia...


----------



## saintseiya000

Somos dois, meu amigo.... hehehehehee
Tanto faz ''it'' ou ''that'' nesta frase
Embora que, às vezes, ''it'' é mais usado na escrita em frases assim.

Ou seja, whatever (tanto faz)... hahahahah


----------



## Outsider

Ah, e bem-vindo ao fórum também, Saintseiya000! 

P.S. Enganou-se ao escrever "Irish" no seu perfil, ou é brincadeira?


----------



## saintseiya000

Não me enganei, Outsider.
Coloquei qualquer nome. Daí, sem ter em qual pensar, coloquei Irishi
hehehehehe
Muito obrigado pelas boas vindas, meu amigo.
Sou-lhe muito grato.


----------



## Outsider

saintseiya000 said:


> Coloquei qualquer nome. Daí, sem ter em qual pensar, coloquei Irishi
> hehehehehe


O.K., mas é melhor não brincar com essas coisas. Estes fóruns têm regras sobre a indicação da língua materna de cada utilizador. Dê uma vista de olhos.


----------



## saintseiya000

Deixe-me escolher um nome diferente para que, futuramente, não haja problemas.


Na verdade, não escolher outro nome e sim, alterar.
Agora sim, meu amigo Outsider, está mudado.
Obrigado pela dica.


----------



## Alandria

O "quão" anda sendo ressuscitado no Brasil por causa das traduções literais do inglês moderno em legendas de filmes, manuais de instruções e até mesmo é usado por pessoas quando querem parecer mais cultas. Fora isso o uso não é muito comum.


----------



## Ricardoreis

Just to add the thoughts of a native speaker.

I find both "then" and "so" are used with clear distinction in formal written English, but a little less clearly in spoken and colloquial English.

1. "so" can often be translated by "therefore".
- It can also mean "tão" or "tanto"
- You might see it used a little like "então" / or "bem", and is used interchangeably with "well / well then".

"So (or 'well'), what do you want for dinner tonight?" 


2. 'Then' can be translated as "então" too, in the sense of time. It is also often translated as "depois".

"I went to work, then I spoke to my boss"

It also shares the use "então" has as an adjective, where it means "at that time"

"He spoke to the then prime minister about constitutional matters" (the prime minister "at that time")


But a warning: in colloquial english it isn't uncommon to hear "then" used in a way that seems a little similar:

"Is it sunny outside?"
"Yes, it is"
"Then I think I'll go out for a walk"

This is a shortening of the expression "well then", which means "in that case", or "that being so", and is very common in informal english. It would however be slightly wrong to use "so" here, the difference being the involvement of a "second voice". However, it would be correct to say:

"It's sunny outside, so (therefore) I'll go out for a walk." 

I hope that doesn't add any confusion but it's worth being aware of this colloquial use of "then"! There are lots of other little quirks of use, I'm sure I'll think of some later


----------



## saintseiya000

Well, Ricardoreis
You must be right about what you explained.
Anyway, it's good to learn it.
Although I already knew it.
Thank you for writing.

Well, my friends!
Are there more doubts to be cleared?

I hope you do have a nice day!!!


----------

